
Request TV shows or movies - arunmib
https://help.netflix.com/en/titlerequest
======
2bitencryption
i'm sure they already track searches for shows/movies, and isn't that a far
better indicator for demand?

less clouded by the noise of some "digital influencer" posting a tweet that
says "go here and request xyz!" and throwing your metrics way off sync.

~~~
schmichael
You're assuming the point of this page is to actually gather data and not just
to avoid "please get show X" or "how do I submit show requests?" support
requests that are costly to field with human support.

My guess would be they don't outright throw the data away, but it is probably
just used as one (very weak) signal in the complex show selection process.

------
AndrewUnmuted
When did this page get launched?

This reminds me of CouchPotato[0], but for Netflix.

[0] [https://couchpota.to/](https://couchpota.to/)

~~~
arunmib
Wayback machine has the oldest snapshot from 16th Sep 2016 -
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160916051848/https://help.netf...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160916051848/https://help.netflix.com/en/titlerequest)

------
masonic
This brings to mind an annoyance about Netflix.

If you search for something they don't have, they _won 't admit that_. They
give you search results as if you asked for random crap in what their AI
thinks is an appropriate genre (in reality, they just span you with what they
want you to watch, e.g. paid promotions and Netflix properties).

I was looking for "Elementary" episodes. I got a cluttered page back full of
crap without a single Elementary episode or a simple statement to the effect
that "We don't carry Elementary episodes".

I'd never pay for Netflix. I get it free from T-Mobile.

~~~
skinnymuch
Not your main point at all, but Hulu has Elementary episodes if you can get
access to Hulu.

------
Godel_unicode
Firefly season 2

------
forapurpose
Instead of filling out that form I'm going to search the many other streaming
services available. And if I still don't find it, I'm not going to fill out a
request form for each service. Perhaps Netflix could interpret users' searches
as signals of interest.

------
watertom
It would be helpful to have a voting system, list all the requested title and
allow subscribers to vote, with both up and down votes.

------
skookumchuck
I thought that was what the "saved" section on my dvd queue was for.

------
marklmc
Youth Hostelling With Chris Eubank

------
manny44544
The Andy Milonakis Show

------
Jerry2
In other news, Netflix is killing written user-submitted reviews of movies and
TV shows [1]. The assault on freedom of expression continues unabated.

[1] [https://www.cnet.com/news/netflix-is-removing-online-
reviews...](https://www.cnet.com/news/netflix-is-removing-online-reviews-in-
august/)

